# Long range look



## trtaylor (Oct 7, 2008)

http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-...ss/archives/2008/10/henrys_winter_outlook.asp


----------



## Glenn (Oct 8, 2008)

> COLD AND SNOWY ACROSS THE NORTHEAST



Works for me!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 8, 2008)

Makes sense.  We've essentially been in the same basic big picture weather pattern across the Northeast now for close to a year.  Where generally speaking we've been in a "cooler" and "wetter" pattern the majority of the time.  If this keeps up, we'll see a bunch of the "Alberta Clipper" lows heading for New England this year , and every now and then, one of them will get far enough South and East to really tap into some moisture from the Atlantic (and if we're really lucky the Gulf of Mexico) while the low is still in decent location to get the larger pool of moisture up into the mountains.   

Just like the last year though, we'll probably have active and inactive cycle where we'll see a series of storms coming at us for a few weeks and then the moisture will shut down for a few weeks.  So we'll get a few weeks of practicing our powder skills and then a few weeks of practicing our carving techniques


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

Serious stoke!!!!...but I'll believe it when I see it..


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2008)

Some good sounding stuff in there. 



> I think the I-95 corridor folks from Richmond to Boston could finally have the snowstorms they so wished for. I think at least one or two major nor'easters will hit that area with snow events in the 6- to 18-inch range.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Some good sounding stuff in there.



Just as long as we can keep the sleet away, right Greg? 

-w


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Just as long as we can keep the sleet away, right Greg?
> 
> -w



Keep the niar away at the very least.  You can sorta ski on sleet if needed.


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2008)

Sleet skis just fine. We're very accustomed to sleet 'round these parts. :lol: Actually, we're due for an 18"+ snowstorm here. They do happen and we haven't had one since probably 2001.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 9, 2008)

MSpaint:  The professional meteorologist tool of choice.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2008)

awf170 said:


> MSpaint:  The professional meteorologist tool of choice.



Do you want their best guess at the weather, or do you want pretty pictures?  You can't have both...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Do you want their best guess at the weather, or do you want pretty pictures?  You can't have both...



pretty pictures


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 16, 2008)

trtaylor said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-...ss/archives/2008/10/henrys_winter_outlook.asp





> The winter forecast is primarily based on the neutral ENSO and pattern recognition from this summer's pattern and the early fall weather.


I have read in a few reliable places that La Nina is actually going into a weak cycle for the season, so I question this long range forecast if a neutral ENSO is the primary basis. Weak La Nina is fine for the northeast but usually isn't a block buster snow year (last year was the tits for NH though, that is for sure). Those charts sure make it look like a banner year... but I doubt it very much.


----------



## trtaylor (Oct 17, 2008)

Scott on SkiVt-L (Powderfreak here) posted this on 10/16:



> The cryosphere (portion of the earth where water is in the solid form) is rapidly growing and is above normal in size for October. This means we've got a good source region for cold this winter. I like what I've been seeing so far this fall.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 17, 2008)

Whatever will be,  will be ---AND we'll friggin SKI it !-- end of story


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 19, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Whatever will be,  will be ---AND we'll friggin SKI it !-- end of story


Some whatevers will be better than other whatevers and better whatevers induce a lot more skiing!


----------

